# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  دعوة خاصّة بالنّساء لحضور (محاضرات ملتقى الحجّ) على مجموعة من أستاذات بلادِ التّوحيد!

## طويلبة علم حنبلية

تقول الدّكتورة الفاضلة / أميرة الصّاعدي بارك الله فيها ، ونفعَ بها الأمّة : 

"وتتأكد مدراسة السنة ونشرها في مواسم العبادات ؛ ليعبد المسلم ربه على بصيرة ، وليقتفي أثر نبيه ، لتموتَ البدَع ، وتحيَ السنن ؛ فهي الميراث الذي ورثته الأمة " ..

وبهذه المناسبة أحبّ أن أدعو وأبشِّرَ جمييعَ أخواتي ؛ سواء المشتركات في الدّورة العلميّة هُنا، أو أخواتِنا العضوات بل والزّائرات عن:

( وجودِ دروسٍ مكثّفة في الحجّ ؛ أحكامه ، مناسكه ، صفته ، المعاني الإيمانيّة التي تتجسّد في شعائره ).. 

كل تلك الموضوعات سيتمُّ طرحُها في غُرفة ( مشكاة الوحيَين ) هُنا على الشّبكة العنكبوتيّة ..
مع مجموعة من الخيّرات النيّرات ، المشهود لهُنَّ بالعلمِ والفَهم ..

الدّكتورة / إبتسام الهاجري ، د. أفنان التّلمساني ، د. عائشة الحربيّ ، د. أميرة الصّاعدي ، د. أسماء السّميري ..

وذلكَ بدءاً من يومِ غدٍ الثّلاثاء إلى الأحد ، وبشكل متتابع دونَ انقطاع ..

مواعيد المُحاضرات جميعاً بعدَ صلاة العشاء بتوقيت مكّة المكرّمة .. عدا الثّلاثاء بعد المغرب ..

والدّخول فقط بالاسم دونَ كلمة مرور ..

وهذه صورة في المرفقات للحفظ ، وسهولة الرّجوع إليها .



واللهُ وليُّ التّوفيق ..

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليكِ .. وجزاكِ كل خير ..

----------

